

Why I started Binti - mrmaddog
http://binti.com/blog/started-binti/

======
cauterize
How will the largest hurdle, cost, be lowered without state rule changes?
Seems like a monumental task.

However, this is a very commendable effort which I hope to see change the way
adoption is viewed in the eyes of legislative and society.

------
bencollier49
I take from this that the word "bint" is not used in US English?

